# -H0W HiGH EDiTi0N



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"








































S00N T00 BREAK All Y0U 0FF HATEN' ASZ BiTCHES!!!!!!AS Y0U KAN C CURLY G0T D0WN 0N DA LEAFiNG && STRiPEiNG,PATTERNS 0N DA CAPRiCE.iM BACK AT iT AGAiN :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

looks killer


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*thats a nice ride... i bet that bitch is gonna be smashing tha bumpa hard.... *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

LOOKS SIKKK,
HOW DID YOU DO THE PATTERNS ON CAR?
PURO


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

wow gotta love that how high flavor


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:cool: looks good big john!!!!! they really  going to hate now!! just like they were hating on the wagon!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 10:11 PM~14916589
> *:cool: looks good big john!!!!! they really   going to hate now!! just like they were hating on the wagon!!
> *


YEZZIRR!!!! YOU ALREADY KNOW!!!!


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

:0 :0 sup up big dogg...fuckkkkk they gunna hate now.......but fuckem enywayz.....


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 07:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
there gonna be madd


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 28 2009, 10:51 PM~14916906
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> there gonna be madd
> *


U ALREADY KNOW BIG DOG!!!!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

LIKE THE COLOR AND THE GRAPHICS.....IT BE SMASHING BUMPER HARD


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 28 2009, 10:57 PM~14916959
> *LIKE THE COLOR AND THE GRAPHICS.....IT BE SMASHING BUMPER HARD
> *


ITZ GOING TO BE KILLEN DA BUMPER!!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...



ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS...SON OF A BITCH THAT MOFO IS OFF THE CHAIN..  :cheesy:  H.H.H :worship: U THE MAN BIG JOHN :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Aug 28 2009, 11:08 PM~14917027
> *ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS...SON OF A BITCH THAT MOFO IS OFF THE CHAIN..   :cheesy:   H.H.H :worship: U THE MAN BIG JOHN  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG DOG U KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN!!!!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

THAT MUTHA LOOK LIKE IT AINT BULLSHIT-N :guns: :guns:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 28 2009, 11:29 PM~14917192
> *THAT MUTHA LOOK LIKE IT AINT BULLSHIT-N  :guns:  :guns:
> *


U KNOW I DONT PLAY WHEN IT COMES TO HOPPING!!!!


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

dam john u did it again


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Aug 28 2009, 11:49 PM~14917314
> *dam john u did it again
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMMM FEELINGS ARE GONNA BE HURT ANOTHER HOWHIGH ALLSTAR BUMPER CHECKER. THIS FUCKER IS OFF THE DAM CLIFF AND A 4 DOOR 90'd OUT


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

ANY PICS OF IT ON THE BUMPER?


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

looking good


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 10:24 PM~14916681
> *YEZZIRR!!!! YOU ALREADY KNOW!!!!
> *


   :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

cant wait to see this mofo in acttion homie, ima have to hit u up for guidance on my build... tell stewie i said holla :0


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...



tothetop 4 big john... car is looking sick..


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*LOOKS GOOD !! 
WHEN CAN WE SEE IT IN ACTION ??*


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

BIG JOHN doin the dam thang


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 29 2009, 12:55 PM~14920183
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

90ed 4dr box, shit to tight bro :cheesy:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

looks bad ass john. uffin: uffin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:0  :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
THAT BITCH IS BADD AS A MOTHERFUCKER...... ALL STARS GONNA BE PUTTING IN WORK..... LET THE CRYING BEGIN....... :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Aug 29 2009, 06:08 AM~14917027
> *ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS...SON OF A BITCH THAT MOFO IS OFF THE CHAIN..   :cheesy:   H.H.H :worship: U THE MAN BIG JOHN  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: x2 man curley got down on that. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: whats it gonna do big john 120 + :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 That mutha looks hard as fuck John :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 29 2009, 02:26 PM~14920997
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> THAT BITCH IS BADD AS A MOTHERFUCKER...... ALL STARS GONNA BE PUTTING IN WORK..... LET THE CRYING BEGIN....... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

very very sic john :0 h h h alwayz moving


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

damn homie thats a sick ass car


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

NICE


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

thats a bad ass bitch there good work there


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 29 2009, 04:23 PM~14921348
> *:biggrin: x2 man curley got down on that. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: whats it gonna do big john 120 + :biggrin:
> *


thats what im shoting for!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 29 2009, 10:27 AM~14919190
> *LOOKS GOOD !!
> WHEN CAN WE SEE IT IN ACTION ??
> *


in vegas!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 29 2009, 03:26 PM~14920997
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> THAT BITCH IS BADD AS A MOTHERFUCKER...... ALL STARS GONNA BE PUTTING IN WORK..... LET THE CRYING BEGIN....... :biggrin:
> *


crying u are right about that!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 29 2009, 08:02 PM~14923317
> *thats what im shoting for!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

HHH ALWAYZ PUTTIN IT DOWN 
YEAH WE MIGHT USE WEIGHT BUT NO ONE CAN FUCC WIT IT SINGLE OR DOUBLE HHH HAS THE GAME ON LOCC. AND IF YOU DONT BELIEVE IT PULL UP AND GET BROKE OFF :biggrin: OH I FORGOT TO MENTION FULL PAINT, INTERIOR, AND CHROME :biggrin: IT DONT STOP!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

ITS KILLING THEM BIG DOG!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

DAYUM... YA ABOUT TO SHUT THIS BITCH DOWN!
AINT GIVIN ANYBODY TIME TO RUN, HHH ALL BOUT THE BUSINESS!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 30 2009, 04:02 AM~14923317
> *thats what im shoting for!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Aug 29 2009, 11:11 PM~14924338
> *HHH ALWAYZ PUTTIN IT DOWN
> YEAH WE MIGHT USE WEIGHT BUT NO ONE CAN FUCC WIT IT SINGLE OR DOUBLE HHH HAS THE GAME ON LOCC. AND IF YOU DONT BELIEVE IT PULL UP AND GET BROKE OFF :biggrin: OH I FORGOT TO MENTION FULL PAINT, INTERIOR, AND CHROME :biggrin: IT DONT STOP!!!
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Aug 30 2009, 05:57 AM~14925209
> *DAYUM... YA ABOUT TO SHUT THIS BITCH DOWN!
> AINT GIVIN ANYBODY TIME TO RUN, HHH ALL BOUT THE BUSINESS!
> *


THATS WHAT WE DO STAY WITH DA BUSINESS!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 29 2009, 09:02 PM~14923323
> *in vegas!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONE661 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 07:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN JOHN YOU DID THAT


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...



Pull up foo ill break u off!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 30 2009, 08:24 PM~14930346
> *Pull up foo ill break u off!
> *


Juss playin lol is that the one u tellin me about? Shit looks sick foo! Good work!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[BIG AL SAID IT</span>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD BIG JOHN;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE.CURLY GET'S IT IN FO SHO.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

shits looking clean homie :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

That Box Chevy gonna be hurtin some feelings. What up Big John?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

KEEPIN COMIN AT EM CLEAN LOCO, YOU 1 OF THE 1st ONES TO BUILD A SHOW BANGER, KEEP IT MOVIN HOMIE!!! :h5:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 vegas gonna be good this year  cars lookin good man


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

that chevy is lookin good homie keep up the good work


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...



uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT... :thumbsup:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD !!!!!!!


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

thats was up looks good homie just dont let chippin d get a hold of it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Sep 1 2009, 08:54 AM~14947111
> *thats was up looks good homie just dont let chippin d get a hold of it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

WHAT'S UP JOHN


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

BIG JOHN YOU GOING FISHIN OR WHAT????MY OFFER STILL STANDS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 09:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS REALLY GOOD BIG JOHN


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Looks bad as fuk John!! You gonna be breakin' some off in the streets AGAIN!!


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD JOHN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

cant wait to see it finished and checkin fools


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

thatz 1 bad ass car :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: like them patterns.


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

that is tight


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

who you going to break off first? :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

wut up big john


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Sep 1 2009, 08:54 AM~14947111
> *thats was up looks good homie just dont let chippin d get a hold of it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmao i dont no about you your starting 2 be a 2 face first you told me you dont like im not going 2 say no names now you sucking his you no i dont want 2 say and now you work 4 him wow your coo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

wut up d wats been goin on man


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...





LOOK GOOD BIG JOHN


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Sep 9 2009, 03:42 PM~15029635
> *LOOK GOOD BIG JOHN
> *


thanks dog!!!!


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 5 2009, 07:59 PM~14992134
> *lmao  i dont no about you your starting  2 be a 2 face first you told me you dont like im not going 2 say no names now you sucking his you no i dont want 2 say and now you work 4 him wow your coo  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


na no 2 face here just making them green faces :biggrin: get your info rite :uh: and take your ass back to the drawing boards and give big john some money for fuck up his car like that shit :0 :0


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...



looks good big john


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Sep 9 2009, 11:15 PM~15035307
> *looks good big john
> *


thanks dog


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Sep 10 2009, 11:30 AM~15038900
> *thanks dog
> *


Foo thought it was going to be a surprise for vages fuck it let see what's coming at them so they can try and catch up to what we put down in the shop team how high still putting it down!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Sep 10 2009, 11:21 PM~15047420
> *Foo thought it was going to be a surprise for vages fuck it let see what's coming at them so they can try and catch up to what we put down in the shop team how high still putting it down!
> *


and u know this!!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

......HHH :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...



NICE BOX :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

....lookin good homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...





YEA ITS ABOUT THAT TIME AGAIN JOHN :biggrin: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:0 NICE


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

SUP BIG JOHN DON'T FORGET TO BRING A FRESH MOTOR TO VEGAS TO REPLACE THE ONE I LET U BORROW IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*AFTER*


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 22 2009, 09:20 PM~15159452
> *AFTER
> 
> 
> ...


NO THANK U DOG YOU GOT DOWN I WILL NEVER TAKE MY CARS TO ANYONE ELSE!!!!I GOT MY OTHER CAR IM GOING TO WANT U TO GET DOWN ON REAL SOON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Sep 22 2009, 08:45 PM~15159778
> *NO THANK U DOG YOU GOT DOWN I WILL NEVER TAKE MY CARS TO ANYONE ELSE!!!!I GOT MY OTHER CAR IM GOING TO WANT U TO GET DOWN ON REAL SOON!!!! :biggrin:
> *


wut up player where the fuck is madden 10 trick u scary ass foo :guns: :guns:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Sep 22 2009, 11:14 PM~15160532
> *wut up player where the fuck is madden 10 trick u scary ass foo :guns:  :guns:
> *


ya foo i got it u ready for this BEARS beat down!!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 22 2009, 09:20 PM~15159452
> *AFTER
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see her serving fools .. what up big john..


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

[/quote]

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

i wanna see da bitch hopps i know it can do zum inches


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 23 2009, 10:44 PM~15170828
> *cant wait to see her serving fools .. what up big john..
> *


wad up dog!!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

so whens the debute homie? uffin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Sep 24 2009, 09:01 PM~15180074
> *wad up dog!!!!
> *


wroking no my cutty hopper.. i will post pic soon big dog.. thanks 4 ur influences on me to try and get n the hop game...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Sep 23 2009, 08:33 PM~15169320
> *ya foo i got it u ready for this BEARS beat down!!!!
> *



DA BEARS!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 24 2009, 11:10 PM~15181380
> *wroking no my cutty hopper.. i will post pic soon big dog.. thanks 4 ur influences on me to try and get n the hop game...
> *


NO PROBLEM DOG AND IF U NEED ANYTHING ARE HAVE ANY QUESTIONS JUST GET AT ME !!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 25 2009, 09:46 AM~15183965
> *DA BEARS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


AND U KNOW THIS !!!! DA BEARS!!!!


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

.................H :biggrin: H  H


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Sep 25 2009, 07:03 PM~15188854
> *AND U KNOW THIS !!!! DA BEARS!!!!
> *


all i know is i got a bears tat u got everything but that homeboy and ill still smash on u 
on madden 10 u pick my team :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

That shit is ugly!

Alright it looks good. 

See you in Vegas man.
 :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

what happened to this ride :dunno: was it in vegas i didnt see it


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Oct 13 2009, 04:00 PM~15345698
> *what happened to this ride :dunno:  was it in vegas i didnt see it
> *


NO IT WASNT BUT FOR SURE IT WILL BE OUT FOR NEW YEARS!!!!


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 13 2009, 04:26 PM~15345907
> *NO IT WASNT BUT FOR SURE IT WILL BE OUT FOR NEW YEARS!!!!
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 13 2009, 07:44 PM~15348222
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Wut up chip were u at u back!


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

sup john


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Sep 28 2009, 09:18 PM~15214123
> *
> *


see you sunday ......need anything let me know ...


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 13 2009, 09:26 PM~15349597
> *see you sunday ......need anything let me know ...
> *


ok thanks dog


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

SUP JOHN HIT ME UP HOLMS


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 15 2009, 09:29 PM~15373090
> *ok thanks dog
> *


whats up man 
when is this bitch busting out?
I want to see this bitch in the Air with some cshiny paint.
:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE*CI$CO*KID_@Oct 23 2009, 03:17 PM~15447975
> *whats up man
> when is this bitch busting out?
> I want to see this bitch in the Air with some cshiny paint.
> ...


YOULL SEE IT ON DA 1ST DOG U GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

what it do


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

:0


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Any new pics John?


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

what up how low and all scar team......


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Nov 23 2009, 04:03 AM~15751418
> *what up how low and all scar team......
> *



:worship: U ARE GOING TO BOW DOWN TO TRIPLE H ON THE 1ST


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 23 2009, 10:32 PM~15762360
> *:worship: U ARE GOING TO BOW DOWN TO TRIPLE H ON THE 1ST
> *


yes sirr they all are!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 23 2009, 11:48 PM~15762615
> *yes sirr they all are!!!!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## mr low low (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 24 2009, 03:43 PM~15768973
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

i might duccdown but never bowdown yung sweet cheeks


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Nov 26 2009, 04:28 PM~15791932
> *i might duccdown but never bowdown yung sweet cheeks
> *



DUCKDOWN U A FOOL


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 19 2009, 09:26 PM~15721440
> *
> *


whats up


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DUCKDOWN WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

BRING YOUR ELCO TO THE STREETS AGAIN! NEXT LEVEL IS LOOKIN FOR YOU NOW. SHOW UP ON SUNDAY


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 8 2009, 11:02 PM~15920891
> *BRING YOUR ELCO TO THE STREETS AGAIN! NEXT LEVEL IS LOOKIN FOR YOU NOW. SHOW UP ON SUNDAY
> *


 :0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP BIG JOHN.


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

HRY BIG JOHN WHEN WE GET TO SEE MORE PICTURE OF THE CHEVY HOMIE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHY WAIT TILL SUNDAY BIG JAY OR SHOULD I SAY STRECH;;MEET ME AT KOOL AIDS AT 830 PM TONIGHT AND WE CAN GET THIS OVER WITHLLSUNDAY IS A BAD DAY FOR ME;;AND YEA BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 9 2009, 12:02 AM~15920891
> *BRING YOUR ELCO TO THE STREETS AGAIN! NEXT LEVEL IS LOOKIN FOR YOU NOW. SHOW UP ON SUNDAY
> *


R U CHIPPERS BRIMGING THAT WAGON OUT.......??????????????? WHEN!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 12:10 AM~15921024
> *:0
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 9 2009, 10:21 AM~15925038
> *R U CHIPPERS BRIMGING THAT WAGON OUT.......???????????????  WHEN!!
> *


 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

youre gonna see us this weekend and on new years. we gonna make you eat cheese like big suge from straight game did in san diego. oh my fault i bet you didnt want nobody to know that you went soft when he ran up on you with the wagon huh. congrats homie youve just been exposed for the lollipop that you really are. sorry it kinda slipped out. but like i said you messed up...dont forget what we do. we are alowrider club not a sit at the shop club. you havent earned the right to even talk to us. youre not even on our level. just lookin for a glitch in this game to get in. its not us homie. be clear youre gonna get you hop. so keep your switchman ready. and when its all over. . . we already know youre not gonna give us our props but it doesnt matter anyway. . . you dont count anyway. youre just something to do. lol youre credit is all bad out here homie. you havent earned a title shot with NEXT LEVEL. youve ran for straight game and then flaked out on the mo val thing with bear. and now u think you wanna get down with one of the hottest car clubs in the game rite now? in the words of the mack. . . "SLAP YOURSELF SO I DONT HAVE TO DO IT SUCKA" :twak: :buttkick: youre a joke. we dont take you seriously . hell nobody does. :roflmao:


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 9 2009, 01:20 PM~15926196
> *youre gonna see us this weekend and on new years. we gonna make you eat cheese like big suge from straight game did in san diego. oh my fault i bet you didnt want nobody to know that you went soft when he ran up on you with the wagon huh. congrats homie youve just been exposed for the lollipop that you really are. sorry it kinda slipped out. but like i said you messed up...dont forget what we do. we are alowrider club not a sit at the shop club. you havent earned the right to even talk to us. youre not even on our level. just lookin for a glitch in this game to get in. its not us homie. be clear youre gonna get you hop. so keep your switchman ready. and when its all over. . . we already know youre not gonna give us our props but it doesnt matter anyway. . . you dont count anyway. youre just something to do. lol youre credit is all bad out here homie. you havent earned a title shot with NEXT LEVEL. youve ran for straight game and then flaked out on the mo val thing with bear. and now u think you wanna get down with one of the hottest car clubs in the game rite now? in the words of the mack. . . "SLAP YOURSELF SO I DONT HAVE TO DO IT SUCKA"  :twak:  :buttkick: youre a joke. we dont take you seriously . hell nobody does. :roflmao:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 9 2009, 01:20 PM~15926196
> *youre gonna see us this weekend and on new years. we gonna make you eat cheese like big suge from straight game did in san diego. oh my fault i bet you didnt want nobody to know that you went soft when he ran up on you with the wagon huh.
> *



*I DON'T KNOW WHO LIED 2 U PIMP... :dunno:
BIG SUGE DID'NT MAKE NO BODY EAT NO KIND OF CHEESE OUT HERE IN S.D! :nono:
AND WHEN BIG AL WAS HERE THEM ****** DID'NT DO SHIT WITH THAT STUCK WAGON AKA MALIBU STUCK! :nono:
I'M THAT CAT THAT SHUT SUGG AND HIS STR8 GAME CLUB DOWN AND THEM ****** AIN'T BROUGHT THAT STUCK WAGON OUT IN MONTHS AND MORE MONTHS!!! :nono:
REAL SHIT.COM HOMIE... :yes:

WHEN U HERE GAME OVER ON THEM BIG FISH VIDEO'S, IT'S SHORT FOR....*

















*I'M THE PRESIDENT/FOUNDER OF THIS STR8 GAME OVER SHIT AND MALIBU STUCK AIN'T EVEN CAME IN KNOCK ON MY DOOR YET HOMIE!! AND I STAY SERVING SUGG AND HIS HOMIEZ EVERY CHANCE I GET... SO TRUST ME SUGG AIN'T MAKING NOONE EAT NO KIND OF CHEESE AND THAT'S FA $HO..... :biggrin:

PS. THAT WAGON HAS NOT BEEN THE SAME EVER SINCE JOHN LET IT GO!!*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

WAT UP BIG JOHN. WHEN IS YOUR NEXT TRIP TO HWAWAII HOMIE? JR WILL HOOK IT UP.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 11 2009, 01:23 AM~15945688
> *WAT UP BIG JOHN. WHEN IS YOUR NEXT TRIP TO HWAWAII HOMIE? JR WILL HOOK IT UP.
> *


shit let me know dog im ready to go !!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 10 2009, 07:46 PM~15941325
> *I DON'T KNOW WHO LIED 2 U PIMP... :dunno:
> BIG SUGE DID'NT MAKE NO BODY EAT NO KIND OF CHEESE OUT HERE IN S.D! :nono:
> AND WHEN BIG AL WAS HERE THEM ****** DID'NT DO SHIT WITH THAT STUCK WAGON AKA MALIBU STUCK! :nono:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

BIG JOHN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 10 2009, 06:46 PM~15941325
> *I DON'T KNOW WHO LIED 2 U PIMP... :dunno:
> BIG SUGE DID'NT MAKE NO BODY EAT NO KIND OF CHEESE OUT HERE IN S.D! :nono:
> AND WHEN BIG AL WAS HERE THEM ****** DID'NT DO SHIT WITH THAT STUCK WAGON AKA MALIBU STUCK! :nono:
> ...


*
===============================

OOHHH IS THAT SO.... LOOKED HOW I SERVED THIS BIG MOUTH ASS ***** LAST NIGHT WITH MY WAGON THAT HE SAID DON'T WORK AND GETS STUCK... LOOKS LIKE HE WAS THE STUCK FUCK IF U ASK ME...













*


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 02:56 PM~16112178
> *===============================
> 
> OOHHH IS THAT SO.... LOOKED HOW I SERVED THIS BIG MOUTH ASS ***** LAST NIGHT WITH MY WAGON THAT HE SAID DON'T WORK AND GETS STUCK... LOOKS LIKE HE WAS THE STUCK FUCK IF U ASK ME...
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: ***** yo ass is crazy looks like you puting it down out in SD. :biggrin:


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

thats some good shit


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Jan 2 2010, 10:56 PM~16166595
> *thats some good shit
> *


x2


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@Dec 10 2009, 10:57 AM~15936720
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


DA MAJESTIC HOP TELLS IT ALL;;OK</span>


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 4 2010, 12:27 PM~16179184
> *DA MAJESTIC HOP TELLS  IT ALL;;OK</span>
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

THA HOP AT THE WAREHOUSE WAS A RIG UP. POLITICS ,BULLSHIT . AND FUCKERY ALL DAMN DAY. DIDNT NOBODY GET THEIR INCHES. SO SAVE IT. AND YOU HOPPED ON THE RULER, YOU DIDNT HOP NOBODY. WE HOPPED VEGAS, STOCKTON ,ARIZONA ,SAN DIEGO , AND MODESTO! HELD IT DOWN FOR LA COUNTY CAN YOU SAY THE SAME?


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 5 2010, 08:09 PM~16196132
> *THA HOP AT THE WAREHOUSE WAS A RIG UP. POLITICS ,BULLSHIT . AND FUCKERY ALL DAMN DAY. DIDNT NOBODY GET THEIR INCHES. SO SAVE IT. AND YOU HOPPED ON THE RULER, YOU DIDNT HOP NOBODY. WE HOPPED VEGAS, STOCKTON ,ARIZONA ,SAN DIEGO , AND MODESTO! HELD IT DOWN FOR LA COUNTY CAN YOU SAY THE SAME?
> *



THAT HOP SUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jan 5 2010, 09:09 PM~16196132
> *THA HOP AT THE WAREHOUSE WAS A RIG UP. POLITICS ,BULLSHIT . AND FUCKERY ALL DAMN DAY. DIDNT NOBODY GET THEIR INCHES. SO SAVE IT. AND YOU HOPPED ON THE RULER, YOU DIDNT HOP NOBODY. WE HOPPED VEGAS, STOCKTON ,ARIZONA ,SAN DIEGO , AND MODESTO! HELD IT DOWN FOR LA COUNTY CAN YOU SAY THE SAME?
> *



BIG NEGATIVE BUDD WE NEVER HOPPED!!!!! :0 :0 :0 WE PULLED IN AND BROKE!!!! BUT EVERYONE SEEN WHAT THAT HOE DID!!!


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

GO HARD LA CAR CLUB, NEXT LEVEL LA CAR CLUB,HANG EM HIGH LA CAR CLUB,COMPTON IV LIFE, BEACH CITY , DEDICATED RIDERZ ARE JUST A FEW OF THE CLUBS COMING TO TAKE DOWN CITY TO CITY AND THA CITY SLICKAS. THEY TURNED THEIR BACK ON LA IN THIS HOP GAMESO NOW THAT THE FIGHT IS OVER, LA IS GONNA DEAL WITH THESE CLOWNS. AND BANG ON EM AND SWANG ON EM UNTIL THEY LAY THEM PLAQUES DOWN! THEY WASNT USING THEM ANYWAY!


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 9 2009, 11:23 AM~15925050
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: HMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...



*WELCOME BIG JOHN TO THE HOME OF THE FULLTIMERS HOMIE AND GOODLUCK WIT YOUR NEW CHAPTER AND ADDITION TO GOODTIMES ....GOODTIMES (SO.CAL)...AWWWWWWWW SHIT!!!!!* :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WELCOME BIG JOHN 2 THE MIGHTY GT THANKS 4 MAKING OUR FAMILY STRONGER


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 10:27 AM~16265904
> *WELCOME BIG JOHN 2 THE MIGHTY GT THANKS 4 MAKING OUR FAMILY STRONGER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WHAT UP ALEX!!


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

COME ON CHAIO :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 12 2010, 11:51 AM~16266099
> *COME ON CHAIO  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14915941
> *"KUMiNG S00N T00 A H0P NEAR Y0U"
> 
> 
> ...





TTT FOR A FULL TIMER


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

CONGRATS BIG JOHN


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 12 2010, 10:51 AM~16266099
> *COME ON CHAIO  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:0 :0  :0 *GT*


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: GT TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 12 2010, 04:58 PM~16269863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NUTTIN BUT GOODTIMES!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Aug 29 2009, 01:49 AM~14916892
> *:0  :0 sup  up big dogg...fuckkkkk they gunna hate now.......but fuckem enywayz.....
> *


:yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

any updates on the car?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 14 2010, 07:22 PM~16293961
> *TTT
> *


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

:twak:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Jan 28 2010, 04:21 AM~16437817
> *:twak:
> *


i heard u ****** u had a lot to say today


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for big Jon


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT GT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

"GT"DID THE DAM THING TODAY!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 31 2010, 11:37 PM~16474277
> *"GT"DID THE DAM THING TODAY!!!!
> *



HELLLLLLLLLLLLL YEA PURO TEAM HOW HIGH " GOODTIMES "


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 31 2010, 11:40 PM~16474298
> *HELLLLLLLLLLLLL YEA    PURO  TEAM HOW HIGH  " GOODTIMES "
> *


THATS RIGHT DOG!!!! WHERE WERE YOU TODAY DOG?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

I WAS WITH THE FAMILIA BUT I WILL BE THERE FOR THE NEXT ONE


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 31 2010, 11:42 PM~16474315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT I LIKE THAT DOG WE NEED TO GET SOME SHIRTS MADE LIKE THAT!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 31 2010, 11:43 PM~16474321
> *I WAS WITH THE FAMILIA  BUT I WILL BE THERE FOR THE NEXT ONE
> *


THATS COO DOG WE ALL NEED THE FAM BAM TIME!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 31 2010, 11:44 PM~16474331
> *SHIT I LIKE THAT DOG WE NEED TO GET SOME SHIRTS MADE LIKE THAT!!!!
> *



RIGHT CLICK & SAVE GO AHEAD IM A 3X :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 31 2010, 11:45 PM~16474340
> *THATS COO DOG WE ALL NEED THE FAM BAM TIME!!!!
> *



:yes:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 31 2010, 11:47 PM~16474352
> *RIGHT CLICK & SAVE  GO AHEAD IM  A 3X  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT THAT!!!! 3X MAKE SURE I GET U URS!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 31 2010, 11:49 PM~16474364
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: WAD UP DOG WHERE YOUVE BEEN?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

YES WE DID BIG PROOPS TO ALEX U DID THAT HOMIE BIG JHON ?

YES BIG SPIKE DID DO 5 CARS TODAY 1 CAS AGAINST 5 CARS AND HIT ALL OF THEM BUT ONE BIG FISH 43 WILL BE OUT !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 31 2010, 11:49 PM~16474362
> *I GOT THAT!!!! 3X MAKE SURE I GET U URS!!!!
> *



 

ANYTHING YOU NEED LET ME KNOW IF I COULD MAKE I WILL


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 31 2010, 11:51 PM~16474382
> *
> 
> ANYTHING YOU NEED  LET ME KNOW IF I COULD MAKE I WILL
> *


OK DOG THANKS!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

DID ANYBODY TAKE ANY PICTURES ? OR VIDEO


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 31 2010, 11:55 PM~16474408
> *DID ANYBODY TAKE ANY PICTURES ? OR VIDEO
> *


THATS WHAT IM WAITING FOR!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 31 2010, 11:58 PM~16474432
> *THATS WHAT IM WAITING FOR!!!!
> *


YOUR HOPPER LOOK GOOD OUT THERE HOMIE.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 31 2010, 11:37 PM~16474277
> *"GT"DID THE DAM THING TODAY!!!!
> *


MAD PROPS BIG JOHN CAR LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE  GT


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

nice nice nice.. everyone would love to have this one


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 31 2010, 11:42 PM~16474315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 12:42 AM~16474315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they should make shirts like that..dats cool


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

>


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD GT :biggrin:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 31 2010, 11:37 PM~16474277
> *"GT"DID THE DAM THING TODAY!!!!
> *


What the fuck my boy u brought the car out put it on the bumper and no pic what part of the game is that post some thing up


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> they should make shirts like that..dats cool
> [/quote
> 
> 
> I ORDER 5 OF THEM 5X


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 31 2010, 11:47 PM~16474352
> *RIGHT CLICK & SAVE  GO AHEAD IM  A 3X  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ME 4X :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> >
> 
> 
> you mean "you're" not "your". just wanted to clrify that homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 31 2010, 11:50 PM~16474374
> *:wave: WAD UP DOG WHERE YOUVE BEEN?
> *


Back in court! x3 :angry:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Feb 5 2010, 01:59 PM~16523358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooweee! dat capricee was da shiznit! :wow: good video Porno


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:0


----------

